# seams



## bill6078 (Feb 23, 2006)

whats the trick to getting the perfect seam. I know practice helps but what other tricks could I try


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

bill6078 said:


> whats the trick to getting the perfect seam. I know practice helps but what other tricks could I try


Butts or bevels??


----------



## bill6078 (Feb 23, 2006)

both butts and bevels


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Skim coat the entire wall would do it.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

How about doing it this way - what are you doing now?


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Do you want to know about carpet seams too?


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

:laughing: !! Don't want to write a book (maybe I should). Try to get yourself in a situation where you can watch a good taper on one of your job sites. See how he does it and try to emulate what he does. After that, try your hand at taping many times and you will get better. Please realize that it is an art and some people just never get the feel for it..


----------



## BlkBart54 (Oct 22, 2005)

How about leaving that work for the professionals. OR, serve an apprenticeship under a good taper, master the trade then contract the work. There,s a saying, Everbody that can piss, can paint" That is not true of drywall finishing and all wannabes do is devalue peoples homes and make them lose confidence in the trades as a whole.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

Measure 481/2" of the ground at the far ends of the room and snap a line across the studs. If you have a long wall then start with a 4-6' butt then stack a fullsheet on top of it. You'll have to kick uo the next bottom sheet to the edges already there....


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Zendik said:


> Measure 481/2" of the ground at the far ends of the room and snap a line across the studs. If you have a long wall then start with a 4-6' butt then stack a fullsheet on top of it. You'll have to kick uo the next bottom sheet to the edges already there....


:wallbash: :drink: :whistling I don't follow


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

theworx said:


> :laughing: !! Don't want to write a book (maybe I should). Try to get yourself in a situation where you can watch a good taper on one of your job sites. See how he does it and try to emulate what he does. After that, try your hand at taping many times and you will get better. Please realize that it is an art and some people just never get the feel for it..


When I first started to get serious about all this, that's what I did. I asked a few guys that I considered very talented in both painting and drywall if I could work for them free of charge for a few days. I learned a lot and picked their brains constantly. I wanted to know all the little secrets that make a job profitable as opposed to breaking even. They were more than eager, after seeing my intent to learn. I think most tradespeople who are proud of what they do get a kick from sharing their knowledge with someone who is interested.
It's paid off. I'm not the best painter or drywall person, but I'm sure not the worst either.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

Drywall1 said:


> :wallbash: :drink: :whistling I don't follow


Snap a line at forty eight and a half inches across the wall then cut a six foot sheet and kick it off the ground to your line and from there stack a full twelve foot sheet on top of your first making sure you don't intrude on your snapped line then kick your next sheet to the two hanging there...


----------



## Kevin H (Feb 28, 2006)

are you talking about finishing?? I guess I would sub it out ( if I wanted it perfect..my skills are limited to repairs) but if you can afford to take the time start with a 6" knife then an 8" and then a 10" or 12"..on small jobs bed with Durabond and mesh tape so you can cover in the same day, sand the next- Kevin


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Zendik said:


> Snap a line at forty eight and a half inches across the wall then cut a six foot sheet and kick it off the ground to your line and from there stack a full twelve foot sheet on top of your first making sure you don't intrude on your snapped line then kick your next sheet to the two hanging there...


In the commercial world that works, with no drywall ceilings. What if he is asking about residential. Starting at the bottom could be trouble 
I'm not tryin to be a dick, it's just with a broad question like that he probably does need a book and to go work behind someone good. Later

Nate


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

My bad. 
Residential is not my bag. Take today for instance, we're hanging a 110' X 30' wall, so.......


----------



## ncor (Feb 28, 2005)

bed your tape tight. if you can do that in one stroke every thing else is easy. the bane of all seams is a tape bubble.
missplaced my concave finish trowle butt seams are a bear with out it. 
P Cs dustless sander will endear you to your home owners. 
work with guys you like and trust if they make money you'll make money.


----------



## KENNEDY (Dec 8, 2005)

There already is THE book by Myron Ferguson, "Drywall : Professional Techniques". Watch the pros and practice.


----------



## travus (Dec 8, 2005)

I get this question all the time and I have the answer. It works for everyone I have ever given the answer to. In fact it works for people who don't even know how to drywall. The secret is ......call me. My number is......:whistling :thumbup: :clap: :w00t: Heheheheheheheheheheheh Just kidding. (Mostly)

Do you know what great drywallers have for breakfast? Well today I had .........

Just kidding. Buy some boxes. Run an 8" or 10" and then run a 10" or 12". She will be pretty close.


----------

